# HST to the CRA - Any Help Would be Appreciated



## monte88 (Mar 13, 2018)

First of all, I would like to say I am happy to have found this forum. Lots of help thus far I have found navigating here. But, I have an issue/problem (call it what you like) that has confused me since I am new to this world (about a year now) and I don't want to make any mistakes.

Excusing my ignorance in the matter. Concerning my remittance of HST to the CRA. On my Tax Summary for Uber I have the column that has: gross uber ride fares (based on base + distance + time), split fare, airport fee, booking fee, and tips. And then I have the other column which is the incentives/referrals. Using the quick method of accounting, do I add the total of the first column + the second and that will give me the total that I will use to calculate HST OR is it just the gross fare that is used in the calculation? Navigating online I have found several different answers, some say that you need your total between both columns and that all those sub-rows are considered services that need to be taxable. I mean it's not like that is the income I am putting in my pocket? Hence, the confusion! 

I hope I am not being too confusing, really want to do this correctly and can't seem to find clear answers on what needs to be taxable. I know that on the statement I have HST collected and that is from July 1st to end of December but I don't think that is what needs to be remitted since that is only from the fare.

Any help is appreciated, the CRA's website is confusing me.

Regards!


----------

